

Why did Google bet $1 million on Shweeb? - bconway
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/innovation/10/12/shweeb.urban.transport/index.html

======
donohoe
I'm all for thinking out of the box but this elevated pedal system would be
brought to a grinding halt if someone decided to stop and hold up traffic, or
if a pedal car broke down and got stuck...

------
tlack
so cities will only have to find hundreds of millions of dollars to build this
over existing routes, and then convince riders to squeeze their fat asses into
a claustrophobic little box, permeated by the sweat-stench of so many previous
riders. this idea sounds perfect.

